# Sperm Plug??



## jmulley6 (Jun 22, 2011)

still un sure on what sex my tegu is and (he/she/it) is still small about 31 inches.
but I find this in its her poop is it a sperm plug? or just urate.
[attachment=2657]


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 22, 2011)

I think it just urates. Here is a picture of one of my tegus sperm plugs. They're more stringy looking.





Heres a sperm plug in poop





You might have to click "view full size" in the first picture, it didn't show for me after I posted it.


----------



## jmulley6 (Jun 22, 2011)

Ok thanks for the input, just trying to keep an eye out for the signs. I really want to know what she is.


----------

